# Time for a change of camera



## gavsmithy2014 (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi all.

I have a canon 350d which has had it better days. I think its about time i got a new one. My budget is only £1000 any one got any ideas. 

Look forward hearing your advice.

Gav


----------



## ronlane (Jan 17, 2014)

Welcome to the site. What kind of things do you photograph? That will help us determine which camera is most suited. That being said, I would look at a 60D, which should be in that price range. What lenses do you currently have?


----------



## vimwiz (Jan 17, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Welcome to the site. What kind of things do you photograph? That will help us determine which camera is most suited. That being said, I would look at a 60D, which should be in that price range. What lenses do you currently have?



Dont pay the RRP. Hagle. John lewis will knock off hundreds if you mention its cheaper in jessops. A 1100D is the cheapest one at about £250-£300 (rrp something like 300-400) with the 18-55 lens if you shop around. It was a huge upgrade from a 300D for me, and probably the same for you. The 650D is its more expensive cousin, at around £400-£500 (The RRP is insane, like 800).


----------



## brunerww (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi gavsmithy - if you want the best value for your money below £1000, you may want to consider a £800 Canon 70D body with a 12 month factory warranty from baffztronics via eBay.

Yes, you can get one for £700 - but these are gray market models, often with less reliable seller warranties.

Since you (presumably) already have Canon lenses, I recommend the 70D because it is currently Canon's most modern top-of-the line crop sensor model.

Hope this is helpful!

Bill


----------



## gavsmithy2014 (Jan 17, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Welcome to the site. What kind of things do you photograph? That will help us determine which camera is most suited. That being said, I would look at a 60D, which should be in that price range. What lenses do you currently have?



I take mainly landscapes and have a sigma 10-20mm and a sigma 150-500mm and the cheap canon lens what came with my old camera.


----------



## goodguy (Jan 17, 2014)

If you are willing to cross the line to Nikon then either Nikon D5200 or if you can afford it then get the Nikon D7100

If you want to stick to Canon the I wouldnt get anything bellow The Canon 70D


Canon 600D, 650D, 700D and 60D all share same old sensor so you will get same picture quality, this is an old sensor, its ok but if you really get a big step in low light performance then get the 70D
If you cant afford the 70D then I would even more recommend Nikon D5200 which has a modern and superior sensor to the old one in the Canon 60D.


----------



## KmH (Jan 17, 2014)

If changing brand is an option you would consider:

£821 - Nikon D7100 24.1 MP DX-Format CMOS Digital SLR with 18-105mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR ED Nikkor Lens

Canon EOS 70D versus Nikon D7100 - Side by side camera comparison - DxOMark

Canon EOS 70D Review: Digital Photography Review
Nikon D7100 In-Depth Review: Digital Photography Review


----------



## sashbar (Jan 17, 2014)

As you already have several Canon mount lenses, 

Panamoz Canon EOS 70D 20.2MP Digital SLR Camera Body


----------



## MK11_user (Jan 17, 2014)

EOS 70D Panamoz Panamoz Canon EOS 70D DSLR Camera with Canon EF-S 18-55mm IS STM f/3.5-5.6 & Canon EF-S 55-250mm IS STM f/4-5.6 Twin Lens Kit
EOS 7D  Panamoz Canon EOS 7D DSLR Camera with Canon EF-S 15-85mm IS F/3.5-5.6 USM Lens Kit


----------



## robbins.photo (Jan 17, 2014)

gavsmithy2014 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the site. What kind of things do you photograph? That will help us determine which camera is most suited. That being said, I would look at a 60D, which should be in that price range. What lenses do you currently have?
> ...



Well since you have that much invested in lenses it would probably make the most sense to go ahead and stick with Canon.  Now, you said it was time to upgrade, what is it about your current camera that you don't like?  What areas would you most like to see improved by the upgrade?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 17, 2014)

ANY new Canon d-slr will be a significant upgrade from the 350d, which was a very slow-firing, slow mirror-return camera with a noisy sensor. I had one for about 18 months, and gave it away to my niece, who has basically, replaced it with a Samsung Galaxy Note 3...lol.  You will LOVE one of the much-newer and more-capable entry level Canon bodies. The 60D or 70D would probably send you to heaven.


----------

